

What Does it Mean to "Buy" an E-Book? - DanLivesHere
http://dlewis.net/2009/12/01/what-does-it-mean-to-buy-an-e-book/

======
asciilifeform
It means that money has left your bank account. Literally _everything_ else is
negotiable.

------
elblanco
The author seems to analyze only "buy" and "rent" but what we really do is
"buy a license".

